# Should I send a letter???



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Well some of you know my story and I got the idea to send a letter and was planning to but now I am wondering if I really should.  What is confusing me is that I am positive H knows exactly how I feel. Should I still do it or is it honestly over kill?

We are going on 3wks being separated. Tonight I am somewhat worried about because I know he is going to be bringing over the kids latter this evening and the last time he tried to mess around and we ended up doing some stuff.I would be somewhat shocked if he didn't try to do something but I guess you never know :scratchhead:

Should I still send him a letter saying what I have done/feel or just let this process happen?


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

Before or after sex?


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

I asked myself that this week and ended up deciding not to. They already know our feelings, there is no point on bringing up the past. 

I would say to let the process happen, let time go by. You have already expressed this right? why repeating it with different words?

At the end it's your decision


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

finallyseewhy...that's a girl!!!!..do a 180 on his behind..KWIM!!!!
stbxh..good job..now follow through with it!!!..


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Yep, I think I am going to write it but like you stbxhmaybe I don't think I am going to send it....I am going to do it for myself mostly. Its sort of strange because since the 1st time I heard you did it I was sort of excited to do it, but I am thinking if I do I might be seen as smothering and over kill. In my letter I don't even know if I was going to talk about reconciling but more so just being friends. It is probably better to just things happen...


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I find it that when I write to him I feel somewhat better. I keep a journal and I write in it each night and I label each entry day 1, day 2 day 3 etc... and I basically write as if I was talking to him. I tell him how I feel and how much I miss him and how I wish I knew what he was thinking, I tell him about my day, dreams I had of him last night and so on. I dream of him every single night it is always about him. It is just for my personal view and I could show him but I don't think I ever will. 

I also write to him letters apologizing for my previous behavior and I ask him for forgiveness. I don't know if I will ever show these letters to him because I have basically told him that already and I know the answer. I am going to give him time and more time, and talk to him about it. Until he comes with the divorce papers and I doubt he will anytime soon, I will not give up on us, as hard it feels and as much as it hurts. 

Keep writing to yourself and it might help you cope with some of the pain. I find it theraputic.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

Prelude...on another note..if you do show him the letters it will only bring up bad memories of the past:scratchhead:..you want only to be seen as positive to him from here on out right?..so until that can be reached (and it is hard as heck)..don't send anything..IMHO


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I talked to him on tuesday night and after one month of being separated it is too soon to tell. Things are still the same, he still feels the same way and I am hoping he will change his mind someday. I will hold of on showing him those letters but I don't know for how long.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

Well the last 2 days we have had some serious but positive talks. I will say I don't know where it is headed BUT I know that everything is out on the table and I feel good about that at least.


----------

